# Buying 300zx Smoking at idle?? Is It Turbo Seals?



## stikky_p (May 16, 2006)

I know this may be hard to diagnose with my explaination but im looking into buying a z31 300zx and the owner says the car smokes lightly but only at idle. He said he took it to a shop and it was the turbo that needed to be rebuilt.. Does that sound accurate? what can i check to make sure its not the engine and just the turbo? I'd like to put a T3 on there instead but i'd hate to buy the car, replace the turbo and have the engine pooched.. What your thoughts?? Car is going to be $2500


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A cylinder leakdown test will test the integrity of the rings, valves and head gasket.


----------



## stikky_p (May 16, 2006)

Unfortunatly I don't have the ability to do a leak down test on the spot. My 2 choices are z31 or supra. Mk3 is clean but red interior and possible head gasket later. Z31 is possibly blow turbo or valve seals. Maybe I should just save my money. :lame:


----------

